# Automotive Relay 30A/40A Question in my vehicle- Urgent



## hacerz (Dec 11, 2015)

I have couple of questions on relay that is installed on my vehicle which I bought recently.

My vehicle is 2005 Dodge Magnum R/T 5.7 v8 and it has this Avital 3300L system installed in it along with the Omega RS-CH5 and QTP electric exhaust cutout (you normally have a toggle switch to open and close the exhaust flaps/valves for more sound). I have attached the pics of the relay and the toggle switches(2) that are attached to them.

Picture-4 shows the two(2) toggle switches one is large black (this is for electric exhaust) along with its ground wire ring terminal and small steel with blue plastic toggle switch(its not from Avital nor exhaust or RS-CH5).

The toggle switch for the electric exhaust works but If you see the steel toggle switch one of the black wires is connected to the relay but the other is some how disconnected because of the poor connection made, but I couldn't find out where the other wire of the toggle switch was attached too. I would get to know that if I understand the relay function in the picture.

I am aware of the relay as I already watched your video, but if u see the picture, the connections are as follows:

1) Right Relay (Aamp of America 30A/40A relay):

(i)Blue wire(86) goes to the H1/12 Orange (-) 500 mA GROUND-WHEN-ARMED OUTPUT of avital system.

(ii) Yellow wire (30 on top) goes to H1/2 Red (+)12V CONSTANT POWER INPUT of avital system. Along with that its also connected to 85 using a short yellow wire connection. This is the part I didn't get it why there is loop connection here between 30 & 85.

(iii) Red wire in the middle (87a) goes to the QTP electric cutout toggle switch ( its positive of that switch I guess)

(iv)Red wire (87) is a small wire that is connected to the 85(Yellow wire of the Left Relay which is in turn connected to its 30 by a small yellow wire). This loop connection of yellow wires between 30 & 85 is in both relays.

Left Relay:
(i) 86 (Red) goes to the H3/2 BROWN/BLACK (-) 200 mA HORN HONK OUTPUT
(ii) 87(One Black wire of that mystery small blue plastic/steel toggle switch). other end is hanging out.

87a of Left relay has nothing but the cap and its not been clamped. So I am not sure if the other end goes there or not.

The question that I have are below:

1) The other end of the steel toggle switch is hanging out not sure where it came from. Do you think that should be connected to a 12v source in order for the switch to work. 
2) if the right connection is made , what is that switch used for? Is it to allow the current to flow to that electric exhaust switch or something else.
3) Why there is a loop connection in the relay itself with those yellow wires.
4) The omega RS-CH5 says that it is this feature "Aftermarket alarm Control from OEM remotes". Can I have this avital 3300l make it work with my oem remote as it says?

5) my vehicle wiring info says it has parking lights + & -, I want to connect the RS-CH5 to it since those can be used to troubleshoot the module. it looks like there may be a relay required. Can u tell me if I should use + or - wire?

wiring info for parking lights says negative requires -1670 ohms but + may needs relay and the wire is at passenger kick panel.
Can you suggest me which one to choose.

7) I also have a red push button on the lower dash similar to valet switch and I think its like a decoy for the valet switch (mine is hidden). Do u normally put them?
This wire is extended to the hood near the horn and it is combined to one wire at the end and its not connected to anything. I am thinking to use it for something good.
Can you use this Cwitch with just one wire at the end?

I know the message is large but if you have any questions regarding my question please let me know. Kindly see the attached pictures

Hope for a reply.

Thanks


----------



## hacerz (Dec 11, 2015)

The images didn't show up in the post so I pasted the links here,


http://www.mediafire.com/view/0p689ibw8eehdyk/Pic-1.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/qhlyp4o454og89j/Pic-2.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/n9d8tsjlhset3hh/Pic-3.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/8ymwkem3sbqxmtg/Pic-4.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/1uh9w2qhxvr8y4u/Pic-5.jpg


Thanks


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have a clue about this stuff, I am an ole timer mechanic.


----------



## hacerz (Dec 11, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I don't have a clue about this stuff, I am an ole timer mechanic.


to be more specific, you don't know about relay connections, like how to connect them?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wire colors are meaningless as the installers probably used whatever they had. You need to get wiring diagrams for all of the aftermarket systems installed to determine where the wires need to go. 

Relays are nothing more than an electro-magnetic switch, which allows you to use lower amp rated switches and wires to control a larger load.


----------



## hacerz (Dec 11, 2015)

47_47 said:


> Wire colors are meaningless as the installers probably used whatever they had. You need to get wiring diagrams for all of the aftermarket systems installed to determine where the wires need to go.
> 
> Relays are nothing more than an electro-magnetic switch, which allows you to use lower amp rated switches and wires to control a larger load.


Thanks for your reply. I have the diagrams but this toggle switch is no where to be found i guess.I am thinking this switch might be here to turn on and off the current to the other relay. Not sure. I know the message was too long but my main question is as follows:

1) Why there is a connection between 30 & 85 and when would you normally use it for?

2) one end of the toggle switch is connected to the relay , the other end should be connected to the power source or ground? its just hanging around.
I am not sure if the left relay is getting the power from the right relay because one wire form each is connected to each other. 

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

hacerz said:


> 1) Why there is a connection between 30 & 85 and when would you normally use it for?


First off, I use terminal 85 for the ground and 86 for the positive, as a convention. What they are doing is feeding the relay at pin 30 with 12 volts, then taking the 12 volts to pin 85. Pin 85 is now constant power. They appear to be switching the ground at pin 86 to energize the relay.


hacerz said:


> 2) one end of the toggle switch is connected to the relay , the other end should be connected to the power source or ground? its just hanging around.
> I am not sure if the left relay is getting the power from the right relay because one wire form each is connected to each other.


You need to test and see what the relay has and what it needs to work.

You need a constant power or ground to pin 85 or 86 and switch the other at the other pin to close the relay.

Pin 30 is load power to the relay

Pin 87 is power to load with relay closed

Pin 87A (center) load output with the relay open.


----------



## hacerz (Dec 11, 2015)

*Automotive Relay 30A/40A Question in my vehicle- Open dash for long time!*



47_47 said:


> First off, I use terminal 85 for the ground and 86 for the positive, as a convention. What they are doing is feeding the relay at pin 30 with 12 volts, then taking the 12 volts to pin 85. Pin 85 is now constant power. They appear to be switching the ground at pin 86 to energize the relay.
> 
> 
> You need to test and see what the relay has and what it needs to work.
> ...



The second part you used too many technical terms. 

1) what do you think about the left relay where the 85 wire is coming from the right relay 87( As we know that the 30 on right relay is 12v) . What is that 87, is it the ground since 30 is positive?

2) Assuming the left relay pin-30 got its 12v from right relay through the wire which is connected to 85 (left relay). And we know that the toggle switch is connected to 87 (left relay). Now in order for the toggle switch to work (not worrying about what the switch would do). where should the other end of the toggle switch suppose to go in order for it to work and flow the power through it. is it suppose to be connected to the ground or 12v.

(Another way to ask the "2" question would be - where should the other end of the toggle switch normally go in order for it to work where one end is already connected to 87.

Pls let me know if you don't understand the question.

Thanks


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry, not to good at providing written instructions...

Think of it as a switch to work a switch. When pin 85 sees a negative (ground) and pin 86 sees a positive voltage, you are energizing the coil of the relay and internally it will connect pins 30 to 87, sending power from pin 30 to pin 87 then to your load.

Main advantage is you can use low current switches or modules to control power to a high current load.


----------

